# Today Moxie passed his AKC Canine Good Citizen test



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

This was a really good week. We had a trainer/evaluator for AKC Canine Good Citizen come over today and she gave Moxie his CGC test.
And he passed with flying colors. We are so very proud of him. Our hope is for him to be a therapy dog shortly after he turns 1 year old.

2 years ago my father in law was diagnosed with Esophageal cancer, in the hospital I saw first hand how my baby at the time, Moguls, and other dogs made him so happy and lifted his spirit. When Moguls would sit on his bed by his side, my father in laws mind was totally off of his cancer, even though he was so very sick. My husband and I were so touched in seeing what a difference having a puppy on your lap made with his illness that we wanted to do this for other people. 

When we got Moxie, this was our plan for him if he liked doing it. And he does. He loves other people and has a great personality. 
He's been socialized w/ other people since we've brought him home at the office, in the neighborhood, which has made a big difference. 

Two weeks ago with his little "Therapy Dog in Training" vest on we visited a nursing home for the first time to introduce/de-sensitize him him to wheelchairs, walkers, canes etc. He sat at every wheelchair when asked. He gave the staff his paw. He was an angel. 

We are continuing to train him in his intermediate classes and then we will take some classes through the ASPCA for the Delta society. Hopefully after Moxie's a year old, we will also look into some agility as well. He really loves jumping through his hoola hoop and is very smart. I think it's important to keep challenging our babies, especially if they seem to really like it.

We're so proud of our baby on the first of many achievements. I'll send pictures as soon as we get his tag. 
Thanks for celebrating with us and thanks for reading my long ramble...And sorry if I bragged too much...LOL It has been a special day. :thumbsup: 

Moxie's Mom


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=37201:cheer.gif] [attachment=37201:cheer.gif] [attachment=37201:cheer.gif] [attachment=37201:cheer.gif]

Congratulations. Moxie!

We are very proud of you!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:aktion033: I love little Moxie e is one of my favorites :wub: , he is so handsome and now I find out he's smart as well. :rockon: You are a special lady to share Moxie with others. I know how lonely old people can get and how they love being loved, my dad had a fluff and when my dad died two weeks later Missy went to the bridge of a broken heart, bless your heart


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a wonderful report!! Congratulations to Moxie and kudos to you for what you are doing!!!

[attachment=37202:9024_004_13_1027.gif]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congrats little Moxie!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Can't wait to hear stories of your visits.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!! You have done such a wonderful job with Moxie and helping him reach his full potential. I think he is going to touch a lot of people's hearts doing his work.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats!!!! Way to go Moxie!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Way to go Moxie........whooohooo! :grouphug:


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Congratulations to MOxie!! How wonderful that he is such a smart and talented little guy.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow Moxie - you go!!!! Congrats on your AKC Canine Good Citizen award!!!

I think it is wonderful that you are training him to be a therapy dog.

When I take Mateo to school, it is powerful! The children are calm and focused. They are so happy, you can feel the joy in the room!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:chili: :chili: Congratulations!!! I am thrilled about this!!! I did therapy work with my previous maltese and it's sooooo rewarding. Another wonderful added benefit is that the bond between you and your dog deepens as you do therapy work together.






Joy


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

That's great!! Yay Moxie! Perri is a therapy dog and does agility too. He really enjoys the agility but he just tolerates going to the nursing home LOL. So that's great that Moxie has the personality for it. Oh and I don't know if you have a stroller, but if you do it's great to take to the nursing home. I worried about Perri being in the path of wheelchairs and canes, also with him in the stroller he's on the level of the residents and I don't have to constantly be carrying him or putting him up down, ect.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah Mox Man!!!! Leslie...I am soooo proud of him!!!! He has made wonderful progress!

And you and Moxie are doing a wonderful thing. I am sorry to hear about your father in law. I lost my father to esphogael cancer 5 years ago, and it would have been wonderful if my father had canine companions at the hospital when he was was dealing with such heart wrenching pain. So I commend you and Moxie for what you are doing!

Congrats again  :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

congrats! That is so awesome!!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

I visit a nursing home once a week with Susie & Sadie, and it's amazing how much joy it gives the residents. Bless you for doing this with Moxie; it really makes a difference in people's lives.


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow Moxie!!! Great job!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: 
Bless you all (and especially Moxie!!) for training him in being a Therapy Dog. I know that when I used to visit my grandmother in the nursing home, I used to see a few of the therapy dogs that were brought in for certain patients, and it really did bring them so much joy and love. :wub:


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

Good job, Moxie. What a wonderful thing you are doing with your little baby, everyone will get to enjoy him.

Sherry


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

That is so wonderful that you and Moxie can experience this wonderful adventure together. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 
Congrats to you and Moxie!

Malts are *SO* smart! :wub:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

[attachment=37271:659xsmvk808yx.gif]
How wonderful. Shotzi got her CGC and Therapy Dog, Inc, last summer. Therapy Dog, Inc.'s exam is almost identical to the CGC but with a couple extras, such as leaving treats on the floor when commanded and not being fearful of wheelchairs, etc. Delta's exam is much more rigorous. So Moxie will have the equivalent of a doctorates in Therapy dogology. :biggrin: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS to Moxie and to you as well auntie!!! Moxie is such a smart, and lovable boy...Mia and I are sooo proud of him!!

*GO MOXIE!! *

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I think what you are doing with Moxie is just terrific!!!!! It must be so satisfying to think that he will be helping someone that is lonely or sick to feel better for a little while. Great going Moxie on your AKC Canine Good Citizen Test!!!!! I want to hear more about your good deeds!!!!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------

